# Asplundh Whisper Chipper Replacement Parts



## Warteetee

Have been working on a Asplundh Whisper chipper with the help of a few of the Sage's on this listserver. I am in need of a few parts for the machine and wanted to know where the best place (or any place) is to buy the parts. At this point I need 3 of the blade adjustment screws, possibly a cutter bar holder and in the near future oil seals and bearings for the drum.

Any help would be appreciated again.

Thanks


----------



## sslester

*Hope this helps*

I've been able to buy parts from altec they bought or took over asphlund. www.altec.com you have to set up an account, but then you can call parts department. You need serial number from machine.

I just replaced some knife bolts picked them up from local fastener (bolt) supply house.

Good luck


----------



## DDM

Remove 1 of the existing screws and take it to the hardware store.All these screws do is raise the blades.I dont remember anything special about them.
Your local bearing house will beable to get the bearings for it all you will need is the #'s off the old bearing.


----------



## Warteetee

I guess you are right that the only purpose of these bolts is to hold the bolt up so they are nothing special (hardness, etc). They appear to be national fine so I should be able to get them locally. I will give that a try - thanks.


----------



## DDM

If i remember correctly the clutch is the same as a ford 8N tractor.


----------



## Warteetee

I have visited 3-4 shops around here that work on equipment and the such and none of them had anything close to the bolts for the blade adjustments. Some might have had the allen in the top (small size), but none had it with both. Given the last ones are hard to get out with the 3/8th allen, I would had to rely on just the smaller size up top. Altec has yet to return my call about these. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lowballer

*Whisper Blade Adjustment Hardware*

Altec dealer carries them-$33.00. Must order and wait at the WPB, FL location.


----------



## Warteetee

I got a hold of the Altec parts department and I have two of the bolts on order - $23 each and whould be here in a week or so.

I got the two bolts out with some grinding, welding and a lot of really nasty words. I think the nasty words did the trick. 

Question on adjusting the new blades and a new cutter bar. The manual I have (thanks Steve in Maine) states the cutter bar should be .020 below the bore - what do you all use to measure this since the bore is offset from the cutter bar? Once you have that down, then the blades are to be .032 from the cutter bar - I guess that is just enough to let some light through?

Getting there - hope to have her running by next weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle

Warteetee said:


> I got a hold of the Altec parts department and I have two of the bolts on order - $23 each and whould be here in a week or so.
> 
> I got the two bolts out with some grinding, welding and a lot of really nasty words. I think the nasty words did the trick.
> 
> Question on adjusting the new blades and a new cutter bar. The manual I have (thanks Steve in Maine) states the cutter bar should be .020 below the bore - what do you all use to measure this since the bore is offset from the cutter bar? Once you have that down, then the blades are to be .032 from the cutter bar - I guess that is just enough to let some light through?
> 
> Getting there - hope to have her running by next weekend.



War just lay blade on top of adjusters and slide it over to one side there is a margin or raised edge udjust the blades flush or justahair under that kinda hard to explain but if slide the blade over to each side and look you shoulk\d see what im talkin bout! By adjusting blades to that edge and then adjusting cutter bar to blades it will put cutter approx .20 from bore as that raised edge marks th bore hope I explained and helped.


----------



## chris8789

*Setting cutter bar height on Asplund whisper JEY series*

(Reference only!!)-With all the knives in position, I use a 2 in section of a .032 feeler gage to set the cutter bar. I can send you a copy of the original instructions if you need them. - Chris


----------



## porta mill

*whisper chipper*

I am in the need of a starter for a very old whisper chipper late 60's to early 70s' the ones I can buy from the local auto part's store do not work . I was told it might be a ford industrial engine and am unable to getany info fro the local ford indudtrial people . I am out of ideas . if anyone might have some info it would be greatly appricated


----------



## ropensaddle

porta mill said:


> I am in the need of a starter for a very old whisper chipper late 60's to early 70s' the ones I can buy from the local auto part's store do not work . I was told it might be a ford industrial engine and am unable to getany info fro the local ford indudtrial people . I am out of ideas . if anyone might have some info it would be greatly appricated


Well it seems I remember having that trouble once and had to have the original rebuilt. I think it was due to the clocking of the bolt pattern? Then I remember napa found a starter for it the next time it went out. You live in pa asplundh headquarters is in willow grove I would try to call them have serial numbers model and anything pertinent is it the three hundred six?


----------



## ropensaddle

DDM said:


> If i remember correctly the clutch is the same as a ford 8N tractor.


Hey porta mill if this is correct it's possible a starter for 8n tractor is what you are looking for!


----------



## Johnny Boy

*Hi I'm John I'm trying to change knives in my asplundh whisper*



chris8789 said:


> (Reference only!!)-With all the knives in position, I use a 2 in section of a .032 feeler gage to set the cutter bar. I can send you a copy of the original instructions if you need them. - Chris



How can i get instructions on all the settings putting them back in?


----------



## chris8789

*knive replacement/adjustment instructions*

send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a pdf of instructions for the JEY Asplund model.


----------



## Johnny Boy

[email protected]


----------



## tjcezar

Hey guys. I just had my blades literally explode while running. I have no idea what happened but luckily no one got killed when the shrapnul came fliing out (never stand behind them!). Anyway i broke some of my adjusters so i'm hoping to be able to get them out. do these blades need retightening every once in a while or what? I am thinking one came loose and then sucked those pieces in destroying everything. ANy thoughts of what happened?


----------



## chipdelia

*Blade Bolt*

Its real important to make sure everything is real clean when you put your blades in so you get good torque readings on the bolts.

After you tighten the wedge bolts to 120 lbs., it is a good idea to give the wedge and the bolts a good hit with a punch and heavy hammer to make sure everything seated well and then re-torque to 120lbs. while also checking that the gap didn't change. After that, you need to torque the adjustment bolts to 50lbs. to lock them and the blades in as per the instructions I have (JEX smooth blades).

What brand blades did you have? Quality in blades is important! 

Blades are a real hard steel and can shatter if they get damaged at all. I read some where that a guy use to test his blades when he took them out by dropping them on the floor. If they didn't break, he would send them out to be sharpened.


----------



## tjcezar

Thank you for the reply! I had no instructions when i did them. Just torqued them down but didnt torque the adjustment screws. I am also not sure what brand the blades are. I will use your torque specs when i re assemble but I have to get about 6 adjustment screws cause they also broke.


----------



## tjcezar

I was just told by altech that they do not have the adjustment screws since the machine is sold old. I am guessing it is around 60's. Any clue where I could get these?


----------



## chipdelia

tjcezar said:


> I was just told by altech that they do not have the adjustment screws since the machine is sold old. I am guessing it is around 60's. Any clue where I could get these?



What is the model # of yours? 

I have a 2 of manuals for them that you might like to read. They give full instructions for the bade installation and maintenance. One of them is at http://altecep.com/altec-manuals.htm . If you post your email address, I will send you the other.

For the adjustment screws, I bought Big set screws that were grade 10 fine thread. I only needed 2, but they cost me $12. each, LOL. It has the 3/8" Allen at the one end to do the adjustment. The other end has a cup end like most set screws which the blade sits on real nice. I bought them the same Leight as the original adjustment screws.


----------



## Treesculptor

What a great site!
I have an old Asplundh model JEX 10687 that I would love to find some info or a manual on. 
Anyone know something about this one? 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## mechaniccassidy

*whisper chipper manual*

Hi Everyone,
any chance i can get a copy of the pages for romoval/replacement/adjustment of the blades on a asplundh 12" drum chipper?
Thanks,
George Cassidy
[email protected]


----------



## Slvrmple72

porta mill said:


> I am in the need of a starter for a very old whisper chipper late 60's to early 70s' the ones I can buy from the local auto part's store do not work . I was told it might be a ford industrial engine and am unable to getany info fro the local ford indudtrial people . I am out of ideas . if anyone might have some info it would be greatly appricated



Does the alternator have a pulley with 3 grooves and the middle one is not used? I bought a new alternator ( externally regulated) and had the local machine shop bore out the pulley to fit on the larger shaft of the new alt. I used blue loctite, c-washer, and a couple of nuts. I can get you more info if this helps. PM me and I can send some pics, etc. My chipper has the Ford 300 Industrial straight six.


----------



## dave_scherger

*i'm searching for info for my 1986 16" whisper chipper*

hello, im excited to see a thread about this chipper!

hopefully someone here can help.

my questions are:

1. how do i set up the blades and cutter bar?

and where i need to clarity on is the setup. ive read this thread and dont follow. 

"adjust cutter bar .020 below the bore." & "adjust blades to .032 to cutter bar"

2. is the bore the tunnel floor?

3. do these set up specs and the blade torqing/seating procedures apply to my model?

4.good blade, poor blade? manufacturer/brand name? 

5. i know of blades by woodland pro, would those be a good quality?

6. for my model is there a repair/operating manual available or even a copy/online?

it is a 1986 16" drum ford 300 ci inline 6. serial number is available.

thanks in advance.
dave,


----------



## bweed68

*Asplundh Whisper Chipper manual*

I am looking to buy a service manual for a 70's Asplundh 12" whisper chipper. I have had no luck so far. Can anyone direct me to a website or give me a number to call where I can order one? Thanks.


----------



## johnnyw

*Asplundh Manual*

Hey guys great thread I have been following this site for some time. I have a well used but great running 16" asplundh chuck and duck with the Ford V8. I have owned it for about five years now. It was first sold in 1986. I have to go check if it is a JEX or a JEY. 

I do have a partial manual but I would love to get my hands on a full one if I can, especially for this year range.

Thanks, John


----------



## Backertree

*Asplundh Chipper Manual*

Gents - I sell professional copies of original manuals and I have ones for Asplundh Jex chippers. By the way, what is the difference between Jey and Jex model chippers? If you want info on a manual, you can email me at: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## brisawyer

Try here for those adjuster bolts. Not sure exactly what you need but they have a bit of everything.http://www.mcmaster.com/#screws/=5rkuq9


----------



## johnnyw

Ok I checked my chipper and it is an "E" series. Does anyone have a owner's manual for an "E" series Asplundh wood chipper. I believe it is a 1984-1986 model, 16" with a 351 Windsor (Ford) motor in it. Thanks


----------



## spudsnstuff

*Do You Have .pdf Manual for a JEX Asplundh Whisper Chipper?*



chris8789 said:


> send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a pdf of instructions for the JEY Asplund model.



I've got a Asplundh JEX series that we just finished using to chipp buried trees with lots of sand on them it was pretty rough on the blades so I've bought new ones and just cannot get the cutter bar out with all four bolts removed. I think it should just drop out onto whomever or whatever is below, but no way, I'll check Monday to see if somebody tack welded the bar block onto the chipper drum. Other than that I duuno.

Northland Chipper Service is going to get manuals for me, I've already paid for them, but USA to BC Canada (snail) mail is weeks too slow, I'd like to get this machine running again sooner. 

Spudsnstuff in BC Canada


----------



## bfd1909

Hi guys I to have a JEY chipper 1989 model could use more info on this unit and 4 cylinder hercules engines ( x1600 )


----------



## bfd1909

spudsnstuff said:


> I've got a Asplundh JEX series that we just finished using to chipp buried trees with lots of sand on them it was pretty rough on the blades so I've bought new ones and just cannot get the cutter bar out with all four bolts removed. I think it should just drop out onto whomever or whatever is below, but no way, I'll check Monday to see if somebody tack welded the bar block onto the chipper drum. Other than that I duuno.
> 
> Northland Chipper Service is going to get manuals for me, I've already paid for them, but USA to BC Canada (snail) mail is weeks too slow, I'd like to get this machine running again sooner.
> 
> Spudsnstuff in BC Canada



Spudsnstuff send me your address and I can sent you a copy of the JEX manual I have sent your address to jpchurchley @hotmail.com


----------



## chris8789

To set the blades on my JEY (12 inch) , I took a builders framing square and cut it to 12.625 inches long. That way it will span across the two outer hubs and will provide a 0.00 reference. Set your blades 0.022 in under the 0.00 reference created by the square. Make sure you wire wheel all surfaces and all fasteners you intend to re-use. I applied anti-sieze generously. (Fastenal p/n 62520). Use Fastenal p/n 80414 1/2-13 x 23/4 (3 pieces per blade) to secure the wedge. Torque to spec. Make sure you still have a clearance of 0.022 between the blade and the 0.00 reference provided by the modified builders square. Use Fastenal p/n 23401 1/2-13 x 1/2 (1 pc per blade) to plug the jack screw hole & torque to spec. 

The cutter bar is next. Wire wheel all surfaces & fasteners you intend to re-use. Apply anti-sieze generously. Set the cutter bar 0.032 under the highest blade edge you just installed in the previous section. Torque to spec.

I cannot believe how my well my 1975 JEY 4 cylinder just eats up even the dead wood now. Be careful & most of all have fun! I have free JEY manuals if anyone needs one. Email me at [email protected] -chris:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## wahlturfcare

i have a early 90's chuck and duck and have found my local sherrill service shop does carry the blades and bolts to fit mine(12''). I bough mine from a larry in rockford a couple years ago and know he still he still buys parts and running ones.

There also is a guy near me who sells parts ones, but only wants to sell the whole unit as a parts machine. I need a engine shroud framework for mine , but nothing else. He does have some fairly complete 300 6 units though.


----------



## fordvolvo

*chipper*

HI does any one know how to remove rusty blade adjusting bolts out of a jey 12" chipper?


wahlturfcare said:


> i have a early 90's chuck and duck and have found my local sherrill service shop does carry the blades and bolts to fit mine(12''). I bough mine from a larry in rockford a couple years ago and know he still he still buys parts and running ones.
> 
> There also is a guy near me who sells parts ones, but only wants to sell the whole unit as a parts machine. I need a engine shroud framework for mine , but nothing else. He does have some fairly complete 300 6 units though.


----------



## Thomas09

*Thermostat housing*

I am looking for a thermostat housing I have ford straight 6 industrial engine and can't seem to get one at the auto parts store. I believe it's a 80 module motor any help would be greatly 
Appreciated.


----------



## a_lopa

I found altec very good to deal with when i had a JEY 12 for parts.

Wish i still had that machine for some light trimming jobs.


----------



## chris8789

*Instruction/parts manual for the JEY Asplund Whisper chipper*



chris8789 said:


> send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a pdf of instructions for the JEY Asplund model.



To help everyone whose interested in setting their knives correctly, I've attached the section in the older JEY manual on cutter bar replacement. 

HOWEVER, In the years its been since that writing that post, I've found that Altec purchased Asplundh many years ago and still sells / supports the older drum equipment styles. While purchasing other replacement parts for my JEY, I learned of and purchased the updated Operator / Maintenance / Parts Manual. So, since I don't wanting to jepordize my relationship with Altec or violate copywrite laws, I have decided to stop sending out free copies of the entire manual. Besides, the updated version is much better,

Please contact Altec Direct at 1-877-462-5832 (1-877-GO-ALTEC) and order Part number 074930004. For $40. you just can't go wrong.

Feel free to contact me on any technical or service questions you may have. The JEY is an awesome machine.


----------



## chris8789

*JEY Cutter Knives Replacement & Bearing Replacement info.*

Here is my JEY after repaint. In the winter of 2011/2012 I replaced the bearings. If anyone is interested replacing their JEY bearings, let me know and I can walk you thru it.


----------



## chris8789

*Removing rusty blade adjusting bolts on the JEY*



fordvolvo said:


> HI does any one know how to remove rusty blade adjusting bolts out of a jey 12" chipper?



After removing the knife and the wedge from the adjacent knife well, the opposite end of the ajustment screw takes a much larger allen wrench, which you can apply alot more torque to. Clean it out the wood chip dust & junk, let it soak with PB Blaster and go for it. You should be able to get it to loosen up. 

Search on JEY manual - I posted the pages for replacing and adjusting the knives, which includes some nice original drawings from Asplundh


----------



## fire1453

chris8789 said:


> send me your e-mail address and I'll send you a pdf of instructions for the JEY Asplund model.



Would you by chance still have those instructions, if so I would love to have a copy. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## SwensonTree

*Help 16 inch whisper chipper flywheel*

My whisper chipper is eating starters. My local guy rebuilds them but now they arent lasting longer than two weeks. I need to find a flywheel for it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## CalTreeEquip

SwensonTree said:


> My whisper chipper is eating starters. My local guy rebuilds them but now they arent lasting longer than two weeks. I need to find a flywheel for it. Any ideas? Thanks



Sage Parts | The World Leader In Replacement Parts For Aviation Ground Support Equipment


----------



## gordy waterman

chris........saw a couple videos on replacing bearings and it looks way beyond my competence level....so...couple questions pls if you've time. Don't know which model we have as it's so covered with old paint and such. 8cyl engine, chipper has a 20" long drum w/ a 15" diameter, 3" shaft....but it looks like the old JEY whisper chipper.... Can I still get bearings for it from Altec and do you know anybody in the Bangor, Maine area that can work on these marvelous old monsters? Thx....gordy [email protected]


----------



## Deasertdawg

Backertree said:


> *Asplundh Chipper Manual*
> 
> Gents - I sell professional copies of original manuals and I have ones for Asplundh Jex chippers. By the way, what is the difference between Jey and Jex model chippers? If you want info on a manual, you can email me at: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Deasertdawg

Backertree said:


> *Asplundh Chipper Manual*
> 
> Gents - I sell professional copies of original manuals and I have ones for Asplundh Jex chippers. By the way, what is the difference between Jey and Jex model chippers? If you want info on a manual, you can email me at: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Deasertdawg

I have recently acquired a JEX unit with bad drum bearings. I am in search of a parts manual for this unit. would very much appreciate an electronic copy if available. [email protected]


----------



## Dojodoco

Anyone know where I can find a new or used Hoof governor for a Ford V8 gas whisper chipper? Or someone capable of rebuilding one? Numbers on governor are BD533 R and C4JZ-12450-D. Thanks


----------



## James Ave

bfd1909 said:


> Spudsnstuff send me your address and I can sent you a copy of the JEX manual I have sent your address to jpchurchley @hotmail.com


Jp, 
I BBC see it’s been a while. Would it be possible to send me the jex manual? [email protected]


----------



## Dreamcatcher

James Ave said:


> Jp,
> I BBC see it’s been a while. Would it be possible to send me the jex manual? [email protected]


What’s the difference between the JEX and JEY models.
I just picked one up but no tags other than “Whisper Chipper” on the chute.


----------



## Leigh_B

James Ave said:


> Jp,
> I BBC see it’s been a while. Would it be possible to send me the jex manual? [email protected]


Were you able to get a manual for the JEX?


----------

